# عن المناقصات ......سألوني



## عمر الفاروق (11 مارس 2010)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t72323-4.html#post1616257​
الحمد لله ...عدت لمنتديا الحبيب وانوي فتح موضوع عن المناقصات ...وارجو من كل الزملاء المشاركة بكل ماهو جديد.


----------



## المفكرةالعربيه (12 مارس 2010)

Good idea, lets start to discuss this first problem:
1-If the Architect/Engineer "approve" shop drawings, and then 
an error is discovered, who will pay the cost? contractor, owner, or architect??

Regards



عمر الفاروق قال:


> الحمد لله ...عدت لمنتديا الحبيب وانوي فتح موضوع عن المناقصات ...وارجو من كل الزملاء المشاركة بكل ماهو جديد.


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (12 مارس 2010)

شكرا يا باشمهندس عمر


----------



## engahmedezz (12 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا باشمهندس
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ola_magdy (13 مارس 2010)

*بارك الله فيك يا باشمهندس
وجزاكم الله خيرا*​

بس ياريت توضيح أكتر من فضلك


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (13 مارس 2010)

اخونا المعطاء م عمر الفاروق


تغيب عنا فننتظرك
وتجيء لنا بافكارك الهادفة المفيدة فنشكرك

و ننتظر مواصلتك لهذا الموضوع الاكثر من هام

فالمناقصات تحتاج الى لفت انتباه كبير للاخوة الزملاء
بوجوب التوصل الى اسعار حقيقية لا مغالاة فيها و لا تقليل
بتحليل اسعار دقيق 
ثم 
كيفية ربطه بالتنفيذ وبالخطط الزمنية وتكاليف بنود التنفيذ

وهي بداية سوق عمل صحيح معافى من امراض سوء الجودة و تأخير التسليم

ننتظرك


----------



## المدني السوري (14 مارس 2010)

تسلم يدك باش مهندس بالفعل موضوع هام وحساس 
وبرأيي كلما كان طرح العرض شاملا للتفاصيل أكثر من قبل الاستشاري او المالك كلما كان هناك دقة اكبر في تقديم السعر من قبل المقاول واقتراب من السعر الحقيقي المتوافق مع الشروط الفنية.وتبقى لنسب الربح الموضوعة فوق سعر الكلفة أهمية في تحديد السعر النهائي.

مشكور على طرحك مرة ثانية وتقبل مروري*


----------



## عمر الفاروق (16 مارس 2010)

*قوانين تنظيم المناقصات*

ولما كان القانون هو الحاكم لتصرفات البشر..ولقرارته واحكامه يستند المشرع ويحتكم ولي الأمر...
لذا فان المدخل لدراسة المنافصات هو دراسة البنود واللوائح الحاكمة....

وبالمشاركة نبدء ببعض القوانين المنظمة للمناقصات.- طبقا لقوانين الحكومة المصرية


----------



## عمر الفاروق (16 مارس 2010)

*رسالة بحثية عن عقود المناقصات*

وهاك رسالة بحثية عن عقود المناقصات ندعو لصاحبها الشيخ عاطف أبو هربيد بالتوفيق - جزاه الله خير الجزاء - بعنوان:"عقـود المناقصـات في الفقه الإسلامي "
رسالة قُدِّمت استكمالاً لمتطلبات الحصول على درجة الماجستير في الفقه المقارن من كلية الشريعة بالجامعة الإسلامية بغزة فلسطين 
1422 هـ – 2002 م.

وندعو كل من يستطيع المساهمة بأن يدلو بدلوه في هذا المجال.


----------



## عمر الفاروق (16 مارس 2010)

*أخي معماري أشرف الكرم*



نهر النيييل قال:


> اخونا المعطاء م عمر الفاروق
> 
> 
> تغيب عنا فننتظرك
> ...



كثيرا ما توقفت أمام كلمة ( أسم علي مسمي) كما نقول نحن المصريين . ..وهو ماينطبق عليكم فأنت بالفعل في الاخلاق أشرف ....ومن شيماتك الكرم....
تقبل شكري علي مداخلتك...وما منعني عن المشاركة الفترة السابقة غير مرضي ..واتعهد لكم بمواصلة مشاركاتي المتواضعة بمنتدانا الرائع.


----------



## عمر الفاروق (16 مارس 2010)

جزء يتعلق بالشفافية والمسألة في المناقصات


----------



## عمر الفاروق (17 مارس 2010)

*اللائحة التنفيذية لقانون المنافسات السعودي*

اللائحة التنفيذية لقانون المنافسات السعودي


----------



## عمر الفاروق (17 مارس 2010)

*رسالة عن تطوير نظام التسعير بالعطاءات*

" دراسة تطبيقية على إحدى شركات المقاولات " - في تطوير عملية تسعير العطاءات 
اعداد الاستاذ الدكتور / حسام الدين بشير الزطمة...الجامعة الاسلامية - غزة

بارك الله فيه - وجعل الرسالة في ميزان حسناته


----------



## عمر الفاروق (18 مارس 2010)

*ملف عن سياسة التعاقد*

ملف عن سياسة التعاقد ----- اعداد م. عماد البلتاجي 1996( مشكور)
وفيه شرح لــــــ
اختيار الهيكل التنظيمى وطريقة التعاقد وطريقةالمناقصة ( وأنواع التثمين ) التى تحقق أهداف المشروع وتضمن له النجاح


----------



## عمر الفاروق (18 مارس 2010)

*.....................*

..........................................


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (20 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبرمكاته

اثني على مدح الموضوع واهميته، وادعوا الجميع لمواصلة النقاش

واطرح سؤالا لاثارة النقاش 

هل ترسية المشروع على اقل سعر هو الحل الامثل؟ ارجوا الاسترسال في الجواب بذكر مزيدا من الشرح

كما اتساءل كيف لنا ان نظبط عملية المناقصة بداية من اعداد اوراق المناقصة الى مرحلة الترسية؟ وكيف لنا ان نغلق مداخل الشيطان والتلاعب


----------



## عمر الفاروق (22 مارس 2010)

*مداخلة*



ابوصـــــالح قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبرمكاته
> 
> اثني على مدح الموضوع واهميته، وادعوا الجميع لمواصلة النقاش
> 
> ...


_*
تعليقا" علي سؤال استاذنا الجليل أبو صالح:*_

أولا" : قد يتم استبعاد أقل سعر وأعلي سعر علي السواء ( بفرض تساويهم في التقييم الفني ) وذلك للتالي:-

1- يتم اعداد تكلفة تقريبية عن طريق طاقم الاستشاري ( يتم فيها حساب الاسعار من المشاريع المتشابهة والقريبة زمنيا من فترة الطرح طبقا للمواصفات والتشطيبات المحددة بالعطاء).

2- يتم استبعاد الاسعار الأقل في حالة بعدها كثيرا عن التكلفة المبدئية ..وذلك لتوقع وجود خطأ في فهم الرسومات والمواصفات المحددة للتشطيبات وطبيعة المشروع ومن ثم تحديد تكلفة أقل بكثير من متطلبات العطاء...مما يعني أن المقاول الأقل سعرا سيتعثر - في حالة الاسناد له - في تنفيذ المشروع بأسعار أقل من السوق المحيط. 

3- يتم استبعاد الأعلي سعرا وذلك للمغالاة أو عدم فهم متطلبات المشروع أو وضع أرباح و over head أعلي من اللازم.

4- يتم ممارسة المتقدمين بأسعار متقاربة وقريبة من التكلفة التقريبية.

5- في حالة بعد المتقدمين عن السعر المتوقع للعطاء وبعد ممارستهم وعدم الوصول لسعر قريب من التكلفة المحددة سابقا، يتم اعادة الطرح مرة أخري.

_*ثانيا" : اجراءات لضبط العطاء:-*_- 

1- حصر العطاء علي عدد معين من الشركات يتم اختيارهم بعد اجتيازهم تقديم بيانات تأهيل تناسب المشروع وهي
- سابقة الخبرة 
- تنفيذ مشاريع مشابهة
- القيد بالجهات المختصة ( كاتحاد المقاولين)و تقديم السجل التجاري والبطاقة الضريبية
- تقديم حجم الأعمال وميزانية الشركة ( لعدد 3 سنوات ماضية علي الأقل) 
- حجم الشركة من حيث الـ الهيكل الوظيفي - طاقم الشركة - الطاقم المخصص في حالة اسناد المشروع - الاداريات -المعدات والادوات
- الهيئات والبنوك الداعمة ( المتعاونة ) مع الشركة
- الشهادات الممنوحة كـ iso وخلافه
-وكل البيانات اللازمة لتقوية موقف الشركة.

وبذلك نضمن دخول عدد معين من الشركات تناسب في حجمها وكحجم تعاملاتها السنوية المشروع المطروح- ويتم استبعاد الشركات التي لا تناسب حجم المشروع( سواء اكبر أو أصغر).

2- دراسة العطاء جيدا من قبل المكتب الاستشاري.

3- قوة الرسومات والمواصفات والعقد المطروح واشتراطات العطاء.

4- الرد علي استفسارات المتقدمين للعطاء وعقد جلسات للرد والمناقشة.

5- اعداد التكلفة التقريبية بدقة لضمان الوصول لأفضل سعر.

6- اعداد اشتراطات دخول العطاء ومدته وتأمين دخوله - لضمان الجدية - وكذلك كل ما يخص العمليات التي تجري من تاريخ الطرح حتي الاسناد أو رد قيمة التأمين وذلك بما يتناسب مع حجم وقيمة المشروع ( من قبل المكتب الاستشاري) .


ارجو أن أكون أوضحت سؤال اخي الفاضل.


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (24 مارس 2010)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم عمر الفاروق على الشرح الوافي والذي ينم عن معرفه وخبره عريضة

المشكلة في ان الحكومات تصر على العطاء الاقل سعرا، و نظام المشتريات الحكومي ولائحته التنفيذية لا تدعم التحليل الفني بالقوة ذاتها المتعلقه بالسعر

ايضا يوجد خلط كبير لدينا ما بين درجة التصنيف للمقاول وبين التأهيل للمقاول، فالممارسة العملية توضح ان التأهيل للمقاول ضعيف جدا وليست له منهجية وانما هو اجتهادات شخصية

اعيد شكري للاخ عمر الفاروق


----------



## عمر الفاروق (24 مارس 2010)

ابوصـــــالح قال:


> شكرا لك اخي الكريم عمر الفاروق على الشرح الوافي والذي ينم عن معرفه وخبره عريضة
> 
> المشكلة في ان الحكومات تصر على العطاء الاقل سعرا، و نظام المشتريات الحكومي ولائحته التنفيذية لا تدعم التحليل الفني بالقوة ذاتها المتعلقه بالسعر
> 
> ...



أشكر لك أخي أبو صالح متابعتك للموضوع وأوضح بخصوص التأهيل الفني يتم وضع درجات للتقييم الفني للمقاولين و أحد فروع التقييم الفني هو ( تصنيف المقاول ).


----------



## عمر الفاروق (29 مارس 2010)

*مشاركة مشكورة*



عمر الفاروق قال:


> أشكر لك أخي أبو صالح متابعتك للموضوع وأوضح بخصوص التأهيل الفني يتم وضع درجات للتقييم الفني للمقاولين و أحد فروع التقييم الفني هو ( تصنيف المقاول ).




في أحد طرق التقييم يتم تحويل التقييم الفني لقيمة مالية بالتناسب بين المقاولين طبقا للدرجات ويتم خصمها من قيمة العطاء لنحصل علي قيم مالية جديدة تحدد أقل المتقدمين في العطاء.


----------



## عمر الفاروق (29 مارس 2010)

_في أحد طرق التقييم يتم تحويل التقييم الفني لقيمة مالية بالتناسب بين المقاولين طبقا للدرجات ويتم خصمها من قيمة العطاء لنحصل علي قيم مالية جديدة تحدد أقل المتقدمين في العطاء._

وهذه هي أفضل الطرق للحساب والتأكد من احقية المتأهل.


----------



## سعد محمد هادي (10 أبريل 2010)

*بارك الهه فيكم00000مع التقدير*


----------



## بسمالله (10 أبريل 2010)

*أعمل مهندسة...... موضوع للمناقشة*

شكرا بارك الله فيك


----------



## عمر الفاروق (12 أبريل 2010)

عمر الفاروق قال:


> _في أحد طرق التقييم يتم تحويل التقييم الفني لقيمة مالية بالتناسب بين المقاولين طبقا للدرجات ويتم خصمها من قيمة العطاء لنحصل علي قيم مالية جديدة تحدد أقل المتقدمين في العطاء._
> 
> وهذه هي أفضل الطرق للحساب والتأكد من احقية المتأهل.



ولحساب الطريقة الخاصة بذلك اليكم مشاركة للاخت رمزة الزبير :
التقييم الفني للعطاءات:
يتم ترتيب العروض المناسبة فنياً على الأساس التالي: 
الدرجة النهائية للعرض المقدم = الدرجة الفنية للشركة × س % + الدرجة المالية للشركة × ص %




س هي أعلى علامة فنية
ص هي أعلى علامة مالية

حيث أن س % = نسبة وزن العرض الفني. 
ص % = نسبة وزن العرض المالي.

حيث أن س % + ص % = 100%.


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (17 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## معمارية للأبد (17 أبريل 2010)

معلومات جيدة جزاك الله كل خيييير


----------



## عمر الفاروق (21 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيكم وشكرا لكل المارين ...علي المشاركة


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (24 أبريل 2010)

تمت اضافة الموضوع الى المكتبة المتخصصة 

بقسم تكلفة المشروع

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t72323-4.html#post1616257

مع كامل الشكر لاخينا المعطاء م محمد الطبلاوي


----------



## ابو الفريد (25 أبريل 2010)

السيد الفاضل :عمر الفاروق 
اعمل مراقبا عاما في قسم الانشاءات في جامعة حديثة في فلسطين الحبيبة وارغب في معرفة الطريقة الصحيحة والعلمية لموضوع المناقصات من بداية التخطيط لاقامة مشروع ودراسة الجدوى والتكاليف وطريقة طرح العطاءات وتفريغها واحالتهاخطوة بخطوة شاكرا لك جهودك.


----------



## عمر الفاروق (26 أبريل 2010)

م اشرف الكرم قال:


> تمت اضافة الموضوع الى المكتبة المتخصصة
> 
> بقسم تكلفة المشروع
> 
> ...



شكر واجب للاخوة بالمنتدي وخاصة الرائع م أشرف الكرم


----------



## عمر الفاروق (26 أبريل 2010)

ابو الفريد قال:


> السيد الفاضل :عمر الفاروق
> اعمل مراقبا عاما في قسم الانشاءات في جامعة حديثة في فلسطين الحبيبة وارغب في معرفة الطريقة الصحيحة والعلمية لموضوع المناقصات من بداية التخطيط لاقامة مشروع ودراسة الجدوى والتكاليف وطريقة طرح العطاءات وتفريغها واحالتهاخطوة بخطوة شاكرا لك جهودك.



شاكر لكم مروركم الكريم مع وعد بالعودة للرد علي استفساراتك..... ويا مرحبا باخونا في فلسطين الحبيبة


----------



## mohy_y2003 (29 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراً وشكراً علي الموضوع الجميل


----------



## عمر الفاروق (2 مايو 2010)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> جزاكم الله خيراً وشكراً علي الموضوع الجميل


 شكرا اخي الكريم ...مشكور علي مروركم ...تقبل تحياتي


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (3 مايو 2010)

القدير مهندسنا / محمد الطبلاوي (عمر الفاروق) هكذا تعودنا منك الموضوعات الجميلة والمعلومات الغزيرة 
نفع الله الله بك وجزيتم الجنة 
ودمتم في طاعة الله


----------



## عمر الفاروق (5 مايو 2010)

م محمد عبدالله حسن قال:


> القدير مهندسنا / محمد الطبلاوي (عمر الفاروق) هكذا تعودنا منك الموضوعات الجميلة والمعلومات الغزيرة
> نفع الله الله بك وجزيتم الجنة
> ودمتم في طاعة الله


 

هذا من فضل ربي عليا ان اتابع مرورك الكريم علي موضوعين لي أشكرك اخي علي ردكم الكريم وبارك الله فيك.


----------



## عمر الفاروق (12 مايو 2010)

عمر الفاروق قال:


> شاكر لكم مروركم الكريم مع وعد بالعودة للرد علي استفساراتك..... ويا مرحبا باخونا في فلسطين الحبيبة


ما عليك الا متابعة المواضيع المشابهة بالمنتدي بقسم ادارة المشاريع ...وايضا في قسمي التبريد والتكييف والهندسة المدنية .


----------



## عمر الفاروق (23 مايو 2010)

*ملف تفريغ العطاءات*

حصريا" : ملف تفريغ العطاءات


----------



## عمر الفاروق (24 مايو 2010)

عمر الفاروق قال:


> حصريا" : ملف تفريغ العطاءات


 



( 2 مشاهدة بس .......... مش عارف فيه ايه....دا احنا في منتدي المهندسين العرب ولا أيه)


----------



## Jordan079 (24 مايو 2010)

شكراً لك .. لكن لكل عطاء طبيعته الخاصة


----------



## عمر الفاروق (24 مايو 2010)

jordan079 قال:


> شكراً لك .. لكن لكل عطاء طبيعته الخاصة


 
شاكر لك مرورك ....بالطبع لكل عطاء طبيعته الخاصة طبقا لاشتراطات ونوعية التعاقد المددة بالمستندات المطروحة.


----------



## عمر الفاروق (27 مايو 2010)

عمر الفاروق قال:


> شاكر لك مرورك ....بالطبع لكل عطاء طبيعته الخاصة طبقا لاشتراطات ونوعية التعاقد المددة بالمستندات المطروحة.


 

بالطبع اقصد العقد...


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (28 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم العلاقة التالية لإحدى طرق تقييم البدائل : 
الدرجة النهائية للعرض المقدم = الدرجة الفنية للشركة × س % + الدرجة المالية للشركة × ص %
حيث س%+ص% = 100%
تعطينا القيمة الفنية المالية المتوسطة للعرض أو القيمة الموزونة أو المرجحة أو المثقلة أو القيمة المتوقعة أو الأمل أو التوقع الرياضي أو المتوسط الحسابي لقيمة العرض فيها س% و ص% عوامل الثقل أو الترجيح أو الأهمية أو الأوزان للعرض الفني والعرض المالي على الترتيب أي س% للعرض الفني و ص% للعرض المالي .
وعندما لا تهتم الإدارة العليا بالعرض الفني معنى ذلك أنها أعطت س% القيمة صفر ويفوز بالمناقصة العرض الأرخص وعلى النقيض عندما لا تهتم بالعرض المالي تكون قد أعطت ص% القيمة صفر ويفوز بالمناقصة العرض الأفضل فنيا 
وأيا كانت قيم س% و ص% التي تعتمدها الإدارة العليا فإن العرض الأفضل الذي تدل عليه هذه العلاقة هو العرض ذو الدرجة النهائية الأكبر .
وكحالات خاصة :
1- إذا كانت الدرجات الفنية للشركات متقاربة فإن أخذ س% = صفر يكون منطقيا
2- إذا كانت الدرجات المالية للشركات متقاربة فإن أخذ ص% = صفر يكون منطقيا
ونلاحظ أن الحالة الثانية تفرض نفسها بشدة في المشاريع ذات التكاليف المرتفعة جدا حيث يعتبر إرساء المشروع على الشركة الأجدر فنيا أمرا منطقيا . 

تمنياتي لجميع الأخوة دوام الصحة والتوفيق


----------



## عمر الفاروق (31 مايو 2010)

م. علي محمد يوسف شكرا علي المشاركة .... وتحياتي


----------



## عمر الفاروق (9 يونيو 2010)

:12:
http://www.infrastructure.alberta.ca/3308.htm

موقع هائل للماستر فورمات.......





:28: ومفاجأة من العيار الثقيل....:73: الثاني 

http://www.arcat.com/sd/specifications.shtml

_http://www.wbdg.org/_

_:28: الثالث :20:_




_الطلقة الرابعة_
:73::73::73:

:73:
_http://boe.lacity.org/bms/menu.cfm?mid=8_


----------



## عادل 1980 (9 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## عمر الفاروق (10 يونيو 2010)

عادل 1980 قال:


> جزاك الله خيراً


 
شكرا لمرورك اخي عادل ..


----------



## عمر الفاروق (22 يونيو 2010)

ايه الاخبار ... هل المواقع مفيدة...


----------



## عمر الفاروق (2 سبتمبر 2010)

دعوة لاعادة المشاركة وابداء الرأي في الموضوع.


----------



## عمر الفاروق (20 نوفمبر 2010)

منقول : المواصفات السعودية لوزارة الاشغال والاسكان


http://www.mediafire.com/?zonzmj2zgt1#2


----------



## kembel67 (25 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عمر الفاروق (1 ديسمبر 2010)

*المواصفات العامة لتنفيذ المباني – وزارة الصحة - المملكة العربية السعودية*

_*حصري : المواصفات السعودية للأعمال الكهربائية ( المواصفات العامة لتنفيذ المباني – وزارة الصحة - المملكة العربية السعودية )*_[font=&quot]
[/font]
[font=&quot]
[/font]


----------



## ايادبكر (15 ديسمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك يا باشمهندس
وجزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (15 ديسمبر 2010)

عمر الفاروق قال:


> ايه الاخبار ... هل المواقع مفيدة...


 

الموضوع ممتاز والمواقع مفيدة جداً - وهكذا تعودنا منك دائماً - وكما قال ( أبو الطيب المتنبي) قديماً

على قدر اهل العزم تأتي العزائم .:. وتأتي على قدر الكرام المكارم 



جزاكم الله خيراً - ودمتم في طاعه


----------



## عمر الفاروق (15 ديسمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك اخي محمد فبكم ومثلكم من الزملاء اثريتم منتدانا وساهمتم بمشاركاتكم المتميزة في تحسين معلوماتنا الهندسية...
تقبل تحياتي وبالتوفيق.*


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (17 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## عمر الفاروق (4 يناير 2011)

*تشرفنا دائما اخي علي يوسف بمشاركتكم..... مرحبا بكم وشكرا علي دعمكم لنا....*


----------



## Jamal (6 يناير 2011)

شكرا لكم


----------



## عمر الفاروق (6 يناير 2011)

اشكر كل الاخوة مهندسي العرب ..


----------



## عمر الفاروق (6 يناير 2011)

*رابط علي قسم الهندسة المدنية ( دوره دراسه المناقصات من الالف للياء) للعضو مهندس :" محمد شعبان وله خالص الشكر والدعاء

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t165696.html*


----------



## kembel67 (3 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم
ماهي الخطوات اللازمة لانهاء عقد استشاري تصميمات داخليه علما بانه عقده مكون من قسمين (Hard & Soft ID + supervision) - العميل غير راضي عن التصميم المبدئي (Conceptual) والمدة المخصصة للقسم الاول (التصميم) قد انتهت – العقد طبقا لـ Fidic Model Services Agreement 1998


----------



## iraqivisionary (4 أبريل 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## عمر الفاروق (18 أبريل 2011)

iraqivisionary قال:


> *بارك الله فيك*​


 

مشكور اخي ....


----------



## Hany Ahmed Omar (28 فبراير 2012)

موضوع أكثر من رائع يا بشمهندس

وممكن سؤال
هل هناك كورسات او دورات تدريبية تدرس في مصر لمزيد من التعلم في دراسة المناقصات والعطاءات للمقاولين


----------



## ربى الله (13 يونيو 2014)

مجهود رائع


----------

